# Problems with adjustable dropouts 381i



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

I was out climbing some very steep mountains today (some 20%+ grades) and in one of the climbs, the adjustable dropout (drive side) pulled forward. The result was that the tire was hitting the chainstay.

At the time it happened I was out of the saddle and pushing very hard. The road was very steep and I was moving very slowly. 

The dropouts were at the factory setting and have never been played with. When I got the bike back to my shop, it was clear that the srcews were still tight and the plate had slipped.

Has anyone else had this problem and if so, what was the solution to prevent it from happening again. 


Thanks,


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

When I bought my 381, I used locktite(blue) on the threads of the dropout. I haven't had any problems


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Dave, 

I was tempted to use locktite blue, but the problem is not in the screws becoming loose, the problem is that I overpowered the drivetrain, such that the plate slipped, causing the wheel to go out of allignment. 

Upto this point, I have had zero problems with the frame or drivetrain. I think the combination of being in the 30x29 gear, plus big hills, plus big guy and standing, just was too much for the mechanical bound between the dropout and the frame. 

I figure there are three solutions, 

1) Stop trying to climb 20%+ hills. (not my first choice, as the only reason for the triple drivetrain was to climb these hills!)
2) Apply an adehesive between the plate and the frame. I am not sure this would work, but might just add that little bit extra to keep it from moving. 
3) Fill the gap between the plate and the frame with epoxy. Thereby making a physical stop that will prevent the plate from moving. 

I am hoping that another look owner has solved this problem. 

BTW, are you still enjoying the LOOK Hinault 753? It is such a classic frame.


----------



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi there,

Just purchased a like new 60cm KG381i recently with the adjustable dropouts. Awesome machine, does everything great, love it, EXCEPT for the adjustible dropouts, probably the only drawback, AND why did they do this? Anyway, in order to fit a 700x25c Michelin Pro 2 tire (my favorite) properly, I adjusted dropouts all the way back, applied locktite, but still won't hold under fairly normal climbing torque. Now, I'm 6'1" and 210, but a older fart (55) and do not consider myself a masher, were not talking a killer climb, they just won't hold on drive side. Maybe my only solution will be to adjust all the way forward and run 700x23 tires. Anyway, this is a drawback. Any ideas? Tried to contact Look USA, they are at Interbike, left a message, so may have a answer soon.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

I've the KG481SL with same dropouts. I applied blue Loctite to the dropout screws and a very thin layer (apply with putty knife) of Permatex Super High Tack Gasket Sealant to the dropout and corresponding frame faces. So far, so good.

The Permatex product is available at auto parts stores and can be carefully removed with Goof Off.

Good luck and let us know what works for you.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Bash said:


> Maybe my only solution will be to adjust all the way forward and run 700x23 tires. Anyway, this is a drawback. Any ideas?


That's what I do. With a 700 x 23 I have about 5mm space from the tire to the seat tube. Is that enough room to fit a 700 x 25? It seems to me that it should fit. I have a gatorskin on there now.


----------

